# المطلوب مقترح دكتوراة في ادارة الجودة



## اهلي ط (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم انا طالب دكتوراة جديد وكان بداية الدكتوراة على التصنيع ولكن انا اريد ان اغيرها في ادارة الجودة فبلغني الدكتور المشرف بأن اعد مقترح دكتوراة على ادارة الجودة خلال 3 ايام فارجو المساعدة من الجميع في اسرع وقت ممكن بأن يبعث لي اي فكرة او مقترح دكتوراة في اقرب فرصة


----------

